# Spicy Federweg Thread bzw. umrüsten auf Coil Thread (216mm und 222mm)



## leithuhn (7. Juli 2010)

Hi,

verstreut in manchen Threads findet man immer wieder Bilder von Spicy's die mit Coil (Stahlfeder) Dämpfern gepimpt wurden.  Ich würde hier gerne ein paar Erfahrungen und Bilder zu dem Thema sammeln.

Ich überlege mir den RP2 Dämpfer gegen einen DHX Coil zu ersetzen. Bzw. auch den Versuch gleich einen größeren also den 222x70mm zu fahren.

Original ist 216x63 das ergibt bei einem Umlenkverhältnis von 2,54 =160mm Federweg
Bei einem 222x70er wären das dann theoretisch 177,7mm Federweg.

Der Nachteil wäre dass sich die Geometrie zu einem steileren Lenkwinkel hin ändert würde. Das kann man wieder mit ne 180er Gabel etwas korrigieren allerdings erhöht man dadurch insgesamt die Kurbelhöhe um verm. ca. 1 bis 2 cm. 

Falls jemand schon irgendwelche Veränderung an Dämpfern vorgenommen hat wäre es schön hier ein paar Bilder und einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht davon zu posten. Sobald ich Veränderungen vorgenommen habe weder ich darüber ebenfalls berichten.

Weis noch jemand, welche Veränderungen an den Fox RP2 Dämpfern für lapierre gemacht wurden im Vergleich zu den normalen Fox Dämpfern? (Linearer, Progressiver usw.???)

Danke Oli


----------



## zwente (7. Juli 2010)

hier is nen bild vom mopped des englishen kollegen....

ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das es im sinne des erfinders ist das spicy mit nem längeren dämpfer zu fahren.... dafür gibts doch des froggy, 20mm mehr ohne knaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leithuhn (8. Juli 2010)

Hi,

was sagt denn Dein Kollege so zum Fahrverhalten mit Stahldämpfer?

Auch wenn der Konstrukteur es nicht für 222er Dämpfer ausgelegt hat muss das nicht bedeuten, dass es damit nicht funktioniert. 

Konstrukteure gehen auf "Nummersicher". Für leichtere Fahrer wie mich kann das aber dennoch funktionieren und das Rad würde weniger wiegen wie so ein Frosch.

Dann kommen noch die Marketing überlegungen und und und..

Naja wäre schön wenn noch jemand ein paar Erfahrungen zum dem Thema Umbau beitragen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## zwente (8. Juli 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7076746&postcount=856

das ist der post im spicy forum...

bin mal auf den verlauf deines experimentes gespannt^^ ich werd wohl auch den rp2 ersetzen, aber durch nen luft dämpfer ala dhx air oder monarch plus....


----------



## merino (8. Juli 2010)

Hi leithuhn,

ich habe seit ca. 8 Monaten auch einen coil drin (vivid 5.1 in 216mm) und bin sehr zufrieden. Viel besser abzustimmen und irgendwie angenehmeres Fahrgefühl (finde ich). Der alte war entweder zu hart / unsensibel oder ist durchgeschlagen. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu schwer (95kg), keine Ahnung. Außerdem hat mich die größere Losbrechkraft genervt. Man zahlt allerdings wieder einiges für einen Stahldämpfer und trägt ordentlich Gewicht auf die Berge. 
Am besten ich nehme zum Ausgleich ab. Vielleicht wäre dann aber der alte wieder gut??? 

Halt, fast hätte ichs vergessen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7251590&postcount=1058
Gruß Gunnar


----------



## leithuhn (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Merino,

ja schaut echt gut aus. Mit nem DHX und ner TI Feder kannst Du aber im Vergl. zum Vivid mit Stahl locker mal 300g rausholen schätze ich.

Bei mir mit 72Kg geht das Losbrechmoment.  Ich bin ehr unzufrieden bei kurzen heftigen Stufen da hätt sich der Hinterbau gefühl vornehm zurück. Wenn er erst mal ordentlich was vorgesetzt bekommt funktioniert er ganz okay finde ich.

Thx Oli


----------



## h.jay (22. Juli 2010)

Hi Oli,
hast du nun dein Spicy umgebaut?
In der aktuellen Bike ist ein Interview mit Vouilloz und er hat sein Zesty wohl auf 160mm aufgebohrt. Zumindest habe ich das so aus dem folgenden Satz rausgelesen..:
" Ich habe auch das Zesty in Carbon mit einem anderen Dämpfer und 160mm [...]"

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob es wirklich so einfach geht... Dann könnte man ja auch aus dem Zesty ein "leichtes Enduro" machen...

Gruß,
h.jay


----------



## leithuhn (23. Juli 2010)

Hi h.jay,

ich werde in den nächsten 2 Wochen in das Spicy einen 222mm DHX einbauen. Funktionieren wird das verm. schon. Das Problem wird die Änderung der Geometrie (BB-Hight und Lenkwinkel sein). Der gute Nico wird bestimmt von Lappiere einen speziellen Rahmen bekommen habe. Wenn man den Aufnahme des Dämpfers ändert dann geht das verm. wirklich richtig gut. Die Aufnahme im Rahmen muss die 6mm nach hinten vorne verlegt werden. Dann würde sich die Geo nicht ändern. 

Ich werde es ausprobieren da 6mm nicht wirklich die Welt sind und durch den dann möglichen größeren SAG sollte es evtl. sich kaum bemerkbar machen.

Ich werde berichten...


----------



## placeboworld80 (19. August 2010)

Wie geht der Umbau voran? Mich würde interessieren ob man ein Zesty Carbon wirklich auf 160 aufbohren kann?


----------



## leithuhn (20. August 2010)

Hi,

Mir fehlen noch die Buchsen wenn ich aus dem Urlaub komme sollte alles stehen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## placeboworld80 (20. August 2010)

Ist denn im Rahmen noch Luft nach "hinten" bei der Dämpferaufhängung oder gibt das Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leithuhn (20. August 2010)

Hi,

ich habe den Dämpfer ausgebaut und mir den möglichen Weg der Wippe angeschaut. Die "Luft" zum Einbau sollte da sein, es sind ja nur 6mm mehr.

Mehr sorgen macht mir ob die Wippe die den Weg beim Einfedern nicht weit genug nach oben zum Rahmen hin gehen kann. Extrem weit nach oben kann man diese nicht bewegen. Aber vom Gefühl her wird es reichen.

Wenn ich die Buchsen habe, dann probiere ich es mit dem Coildämpfer ohne Feder und mache Bilder vom eingefederten und dem normnalen Zustand.

Sorry dass alle etwas länger dauert. Ich dacht nicht dass das so ein Ding wird mit den Buchsen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Stylo77 (20. August 2010)

funtioniert hab ich vor 2 jahren schon so gefahren


----------



## leithuhn (20. August 2010)

Hi Stylo77,

kannst Du etwas mehr berichten, zB. welchen Dämpfer Du gefahren bist, Modell (Luft/Coil). Ich würde gerne möglichst viel Meinungen und Fahreindrücke hier sammeln. 

Danke Oli


----------



## Stylo77 (20. August 2010)

bin nen roco air gefahren passt aber nicht problemlos 
sondern hab mir ne aussermittige buchse machen lassen

bei anderen dämpfern funktioniert es aber ohne diese buchse


----------



## leithuhn (20. August 2010)

Hi, 

dass der Roco air nicht richtig passt habe ich schon gesehen. Der Kolben ist eigentlich etwas zu Dick für die Wippe/Schwinge am Rahmen. Was war denn Dein Fahreindruck mit mehr Federweg bezüglich der Gemetrie und Federverhalten mit mehr Fw im Heck? Bist Du weiter ne 160er Gabel gefahren. Ich fahre ne 180mm bei mir müsste die Gemometrie passen mit Ausnhame, dass das Tretlager etwas nach oben wandert. Aber da ich eh ne 180er Gabel fahre kommt es auf die 6mm auch nicht mehr recht an denke ich. 

Gruss Oli


----------



## spümco (21. August 2010)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hi Oli,
> hast du nun dein Spicy umgebaut?
> In der aktuellen Bike ist ein Interview mit Vouilloz und er hat sein Zesty wohl auf 160mm aufgebohrt. Zumindest habe ich das so aus dem folgenden Satz rausgelesen..:
> " Ich habe auch das Zesty in Carbon mit einem anderen Dämpfer und 160mm [...]"
> ...



Beziehen sich die 160mm nicht eher auf die Front?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Protektor (30. August 2010)

Moin, ich habe mein Spicy auch mit einem Stahlfeder-Dämpfer gepimpt. Die Kiste läuft deutlich besser als mit dem RP2 HV, den ich vorher drin hatte. Ich habe mal das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus bestimmt, also FW über Hub aufgetragen. Sehr linear, deshlab ganz gut für Stahlfeder. Trotzdem würde ich keinen zu langen Dämpfer einbauen. Lieber eine korrekte Geo, als 1,7 cm mehr FW. Mein Dämpfer wiegt übrigens mit der Ti-Feder 612g. Also nicht so viel mehr als ein DHX Air.
Übersetzungsverhältnis (ist nicht mit Mühe bestimmt worden)


----------



## placeboworld80 (30. August 2010)

Welchen Dämpfer und welche Feder hast du verbaut? Sieht aus wie X-Fusion. Woher hast du Teile. Möchte im Froggy auch gern mal Coil testen. WIe ist die Performance des Dämpfers? Normal müsste doch bei 63mm Hub 160mm Federweg rauskommen und nicht 150mm beim Spicy  .


----------



## Mr_Protektor (30. August 2010)

Jap, das ist ein X-Fusion (RC). Den Dämpfer habe ich bei Reset Racing gekauft. Bei der Feder handelt es sich um eine Progressive Suspension. Die wiegt kompakte 146g. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Dämpfer-Performance ist wirklich super. Er ist sehr feinfühlig und lässt sich über die Low-Speed Druckstufe bis zum Lockout gut einstellen. Wenn ich etwas mehr Geld über hätte, würde ich ihn auch in mein V10 packen. 
Ja, hast recht, 160 mm müssten es sein, aber mit meiner Messmethode bin ich nur auf 150 mm gekommen. Ich wollte meine Messung nicht zurecht schummeln, deshalb habe ich den Verlauf so gelassen


----------



## leithuhn (3. September 2010)

Hi bin wieder zurück im Thread,

ersteinmal vielen Dank an "Mr_Protektor" für den technisch brillianten Beitrag!
Sobald mir LP-Fahrer-User-"Locke" die vordere Buchse gereht hat gehts bei mir weiter. Ich werde nen Coli einbauen und Bilder vom komprimierten und unkomrimierten Zustand machen. Dann sieht man schön was der Rahmen dabei macht und wie es sich mit der Geo genau verhällt. Das es funzen wird steht verm. außer Frage. Ich messe dann auch den Gewichtsunterschied usw. genau aus.

Bis die Tage


----------



## gondelfahrer (3. September 2010)

Ah, sehr schön das es weiter geht . 
Ich möchte mein Spicy auch mal mit einem Coil Dämpfer testen, ich denke da geht noch was. 
Ich warte schon auf Eure Berichte, vor allem auf 63mm oder 70mm.


----------



## leithuhn (9. September 2010)

Hi,

nachdem ich von User-Locke nichts mehr gehört habe, musste ich mich erneut auf die Suche nach Buchsen für das Spicy machen. Auch wenn Bike-Components sagt, diese gäbe es nicht von Fox scheint dem doch so zu sein.

Hibike hat die nötigen Buchsen im Programm:

Fox Dämpferbuchsen aus Alu für ein Dämpferauge
19,0x6mm   Art.-Nr. 14435104

Die hinteren 25,4x6mm sind in der Regel eh überall zu bekommen. 

Meine sind jetzt bestellt es sollte jetzt also endlich weiter gehen. Das soll keine Werbung für Hibike sein sonder nur denjenigen helfen, die auch Ersatzbuchsen für einen Dämpferwechsel benötigen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## geosnow (9. September 2010)

ich kann deinen Bericht auch kaum erwarten.


----------



## leithuhn (25. September 2010)

Hi,

ich habe ENDLICH alle Teile/Buchsen zusammen bekommen und habe mich gleich hergemacht und den 222er Dämpfer ausprobiert. SCHLECHTE NACHRICHTEN!!! Allen Behauptungen zum Trotz, es funktioniert NICHT einen 222er Dämpfer in das Spicy einzubauen. Der Hinterbau lässt sich nicht weit genug nach hinten bewegen um den Dämpfer einzubauen. An den Bildern kann man sehr gut sehen, dass genau die 7,13 mm fehlen, die der Dämpfer länger ist. Wenn man die hintere Schwinge bearbeitet und etwas Material entfernt könnte es passen aber ich würde das nicht empfehlen! Die Kettenstrebe blockiert am Hauptrahmen. Es sei denn ich habe einen Fehler gemacht, wovon ich eigentlich nicht ausgehe. Seht euch die Bilder an.

*Zum Einbau: *
Ich habe den Coil-Dämpfer etwas komprimiert und ihn eingebaut. Mit Hilfe des Endanschlags habe ich mal versucht zu ermittelt um wie viele mm der Dämpfer zu lang ist. Die Methode entspricht praktisch der SAG-Messung bei einem COLI-Dämpfer wenn man keine Anzeige hat. Anschließen wurde der Dämpfer ausgebaut und wieder auf die Gesamtlänge ausgezogen. Der Abstand zwischen Endanschlag und Dämpfergehäuse zeigt wie viele mm der Dämpfer zu lange ist. OOOOH WUNDER es sind fast genau 7mm. Ein 216er Dämpfer hat 63,5mm Hub und ein 222er 70mm HUB. So erklärt sich warum fast genau 7mm fehlen um den Dämpfer einzubauen.​
Also zusammenfassen lässt sich sagen, es passen NUR 216er oder kleinere Dämpfer in den Rahmen. Ich werde mir zum Probieren mal einen 216 Fox Coil besorgen und meine Fahreindrücke schildern. Bitte keine EILE das können schon ein paar Wochen dauern bis ich meinen Verkauft habe und nen neuen habe.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Stylo77 (25. September 2010)

also ich bin meins sicher mit 222mm dämpfer gefahren 

sieht so aus als würde die kettenstrebe bei dir an der kefü anliegen 
kann aber auch täuschen 

evtl mach ich morgen mal nen bild bei meinem


----------



## leithuhn (25. September 2010)

Hi,

ich hatte extra darauf geachtet, dass die Kettenführung nicht das Limit ist. Naja ich war dann aber doch noch mal verunsichert nach der Nachricht von stylo77. Also Abmarsch in den Keller und nochmal alles ab und siehe da! Es geht NICHT!

Zur besseren Beschreibung habe ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. 

*Bild 0 und Bild 1*  zeigen den Rahmen von der rechte Seite an der normaler weise die Kettenblätter der Kurbel sind.  Von dieser Seite her betrachtet sieht es so aus als könne man den Hinterbau noch weiter nach unten/hinten bewegen. Falsch gedacht 

*Bild 2 und 3* zeigen die linke Seite des Rahmens und man kann deutlich sehen, dass die Kettenstrebe auf dem Rahmen aufliegt. Dort müsste man wenn man es unbedingt will die Feile ansetzen.

*ALSO* bei meinem Rahmen (BJ 2009) geht es definitiv nicht einen 222mm Dämpfer einzubauen ohne ihn so zu sagen vorzukomprimieren. Was NULL Sinn machen würde!

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein paar andere Bewahren sich in Kosten zu stürzen für den Umbau! 
Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (26. September 2010)

Sali Leithuhn,

danke für deinen tollen und ausführlichen Bericht. Ich finde es immer wieder super, wenn sich jemand die Arbeit macht und so berichtet.

Also danke nochmal.


----------



## gondelfahrer (26. September 2010)

@Leithuhn: Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder.


@Stylo77: Welches Baujahr ist denn Dein Spicy?


----------



## Stylo77 (26. September 2010)

also hab grad mal gemessen ich hab da genau 1 cm platz 
is nen 2008er in gr M 

@ leithuhn wieviel fehlt dir denn auf 222mm ?


----------



## leithuhn (26. September 2010)

Hi,

@Ultroon Danke.

@Stylo77 mir fehlen wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann. Fast genau 7mm. (BJ2009)

Gruß Oli


----------



## Stylo77 (26. September 2010)

ich hätte noch ne buchse die aussermittig gebohrt is aber 7mm kannst da sicher nicht rausholen


----------



## gondelfahrer (26. September 2010)

Ich habe mir mein 2009er mal angesehen, es sieht genauso aus wie auf den Bildern von Leithuhn. Mein Spicy ist in Größe L.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2010)

Selbst wenn man den SAG Indicator abbauen würde und das alles rein baulich passen könnte, dann versaut man sich doch immer noch den Lenkwinkel. Ich kann nur JEDEM davon abraten.


----------



## Asha'man (6. Oktober 2010)

leithuhn schrieb:


> Hibike hat die nötigen Buchsen im Programm:
> Fox Dämpferbuchsen aus Alu für ein Dämpferauge
> 19,0x6mm   Art.-Nr. 14435104
> Die hinteren 25,4x6mm sind in der Regel eh überall zu bekommen.



Weiss jemand, ob die auch beim Froggy passen?


----------



## leithuhn (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

das kannst Du ganz einfach selbst herausfinden:

Die Millimeterangaben geben immer die Gesamtbreite beim in den Dämpfer eingebauten Zusatand an. Bau den Dämpfer aus und messe die Gesammtbreite oberes und unteres Dämpferauge, dann weisst Du es. Die 2te Zahl gibt die Dicke der Schraube an.

Gruss Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (6. Oktober 2010)

Ok, werde ich mal nach messen. Hab nämlich noch meinen Air Dämpfer rumliegen.


----------



## leithuhn (11. Januar 2011)

Hi,

erst mal ein frohes neues an alle LP Fahrer und alle anderen MTBler.

Ich habe den Thread rausgeholt, weil es Neuigkeiten gibt im Bezug auf âPimp my Spicyâ. Anders als bisher von mir behauptet geht es nÃ¤mlich DOCH!!! Man kann einen FOX DHX mit 222mm und 70mm Hub einbauen. Ich entschuldige mich schon mal bei allen!!!

Ich habe meine zwei 222mm DÃ¤mpfer den Roco und den DHX verkauf und beim Einpacken ist mir aufgefallen, dass der DHX irgendwie kÃ¼rzer aussieht wie der Roco. Also habe ich sie zusammen an einer Achse aufgehÃ¤ngt und siehe da der Roco ist deutlich lÃ¤nger so ca. 3 bis 4mm! GeschÃ¤tzt.

Ich habe euch davon mal Bilder gemacht. Die Bilder sind natÃ¼rlich nochmal durch die Optik und den Foto-Winkel beeinflusst. Besser ging es halt nicht. 
Auf den Bildern auch nochmal der gemessene Hub der DÃ¤mpfer zu sehen.

DHX    --> 68,91 mm
ROCO  --> 70,39 mm 

Also schon mal fast 1,5mm unterschied. Wobei das eigentlich Ã¼berraschende ist, dass der Fox nicht ganz auf die 70mm kommt! 
So also ab in den Keller und âher damitâ! Ich mein natÃ¼rlich ârein damitâ! Jep es passt! Anbei die Bilder des eingebauten DÃ¤mpfers im normalen und im komprimierten Zustand.

Ich habe natÃ¼rlich auch gleich mal die KurbelhÃ¶hen ausgemessen. Die Messungen der HÃ¶he sind natÃ¼rlich mehr als grobe Messungen zu sehen, da ich das Rad nicht immer exakt im gleichen Winkel gegen die Wand gelehnt habe. Aber sie geben einen Anhaltspunkt.

LP mit 180mm MZ 66 und 222mm DÃ¤mpfer --> KurbelhÃ¶he ca. 36,7cm
LP mit 180mm MZ 66 und 216mm DÃ¤mpfer --> KurbelhÃ¶ge ca. 36,5cm
Naja das gibt so ca. den erwarteten 1cm.

Da ich aktuell keinen 222mm DÃ¤mpfer mehr habe wÃ¼nsche ich allen viel Spass beim Ausprobieren. Ich werde mir also in absehbarer Zeit auch wieder nen 222er DÃ¤mpfer zulegen. Vermutlich einen der neuen RS Luft DÃ¤mpfer, die soll es ja in 222mm geben. HÃ¤tte ich das gewusst hÃ¤tte ich meinen DHX nie verkauft mist!!!

GruÃ Oli


----------



## leithuhn (11. Januar 2011)

Hier die Fortsetzung, damit die restlichen Bilder auch mitkommen. Eine Möglichkeit gibt es noch den Dämpfer einzubauen und die Geometrie dabei weitgehend unbeeinflusst zu lassen. Neben dem Außer mittig bohren der Buchsen, mit dem man in der Tat so ca. 2 bis 3mm Einbaulänge rausholen kann. Gib es noch die Möglichkeit den Dämpfer bzw. die Dämpferkartusche zu kürzen. Die  Trek Scratch Fahrer betreiben das schon recht rege. Dazu wird das Dämpfer Gehäuse auf der Drehbank um 3 bis 4 mm abgedreht. Das kann man alles hier in Ruhe nachlesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=409933&page=33
So ab der Mitte geht es los. Das alles entscheidende Bild habe ich angehängt. Ich wollte das eigentlich mit dem Roco machen falls ich den nicht zu einem vern. Preis losbekommen hätte.

Also zusammenfassen kann man Sagen 222mm gehen und mit etwas mehr Arbeit sogar ganz ohne Geometrie veränderung! Jippi!
Gruß Oli


----------



## leithuhn (12. Januar 2011)

Hier nochmal genau die Dämpfer Geschichte:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=409933&page=33

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7743327&postcount=815

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7745680&postcount=820

Cu


----------



## gondelfahrer (17. Januar 2011)

Hi Leithuhn,
danke für die Details. Was ist Dein Spicy denn für ein Baujahr? (meins ist Bj. 09)
Ich habe am We. mal meinen DHX 5 (222/70) eingebaut, besser gesagt versucht einzubauen => Er passt nicht rein. 
Es fehlen ca. 3-4mm, der Hinterbau geht nicht weit genug nach unten.
Jetzt suche ich weiter nach einem 216er, ich möchte mal den Stahlfederdämpfer vergleichen


----------



## leithuhn (18. Januar 2011)

Meiner sollte 09 sein. Komisch, dass er nicht passt. Evtl. liegt es ja an meinem ex DHX, dass der nicht "normal" war und nicht am Roco?!

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leithuhn (20. Februar 2011)

Hi Little Frog ist fertig !!! 

So nach den Dämpferwirrungen meinerseits habe ich mir von Bikebuddy "Quechua" einen 222er Roco TST besortg. Und siehe an!!! Es passt alles!

Anbei die Bilder die alles dokumentieren. Der Dämpfer passt exakt rein und auch voll komprimiert stößt nichts an. Auch wenn es auf dem einen Bild danach aussieh, die Querstrebe des Hinterbaus hält ca. 1cm Abstand vom Sitzrohr. 

Die Kurbelhöhe steigt um ca. 5 bis 7 mm. (Kann man mit den alten Bildern ungefährt vergleichen). Die Geo-Veränderung sollte wenn nur wenig auffallen. Durch das mehr an SAG wird die Geo beim Fahren praktisch wieder hergestellt.  Positiv daran ist wiederum, dass der Sitzwinkel steiler wird was das Hochfahren minimal erleichtern könnte. Der Lenkwinkel ist mit ner 170er Gable eh locker flach genug.

Wenn die Berechnung und Messungen von "Mr_Protektor" stimmen hat der Spicy Hinterbau eine Übersetzung von: 2,38 und mit einem Roco (70,44 Hub) also ca. 167,71 mm Federweg.

Geht man von den LP-Angaben aus sind es ca. 178,90 mm Federweg!

Um eine paar Anhaltspunkte zum Setup zu geben: 

Bei einem Roco und 73 Kilo Fahrergewicht braucht man eine 300er Feder. Bei einem DHX dann  verm. ca 50 mehr.

Sobald ich Zeit habe und es nicht regenet mache ich ne Probefahrt und poste meinen Eindruck.

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!


----------



## leithuhn (20. Februar 2011)

Hi,

bei Post Nr. 38 hatte sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann sollte eigentlich stehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7909511&postcount=38


LP mit 180mm MZ 66 und 222mm Dämpfer --> Kurbelhöhe ca. 36,7cm
LP mit 180mm MZ 66 und 216mm Dämpfer --> Kurbelhöge ca. 35,7cm

Neu: LP mit 170mm RS und 222mm Dämpfer --> Kurbelhöhe ca. 36,5cm

Gruß


----------



## FireGuy (2. März 2011)

Habe nun auch mein Spicy fertig. Custom stanndard aufbau, also lyrik 2step 160mm MiCo

Welcher Dämpfer ist nun von euch am besten für das Spicy für leichte Fahrer? Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 72-75kg, und habe jetzt einen Fox RP3 drin. 
Bin zwar erst einmal bei Kälte (°C) gefahren, aber der rebound ist nichts für mich, viel zu langsam von dem Dämpfer selbst bei maximaler Geschwindigkeit. Glaube nicht dass das im Sommer, wenn es warm ist, besser wird.

Coil schreckt mich immer wegen Gewicht und vergleichsweise mühsamer Einstellung ab. Einmal Feder bestimmen, mit Glück beim ersten mal die richtige erwischen und dann draufkommen, dass mit einer Tour mit schwerem Rucksack wieder nicht passt: da ist ein Luftdämpfer schon angenehmer.

Ideen?


----------



## leithuhn (3. April 2011)

Erfahrungsbericht RP23 pusch getuned.

Da ich mit meinem Coil-Dämpfer, den ich für das Spicy gekauft hatte Pech gehabt habe weil dieser defekt war. Beschloss ich auch aus Interesse meinen RP23 bei TF-Tuned in England auf Push umbauen zulassen. Die Vorteile laut Webseitseite sollten die folgenden Sein:

Besseres Ansprechen und durch komplett andere Druckstufe eine verbesserte Reaktion auf große Schläge. Ich hatte einen Termin per Webseite gebucht und muss sagen der Dämpfer lag wieder 3 Tage nach dem Termin auch meinem Tisch!

Er kommt komplett fix und fertig mit Luft und allem Drum und Dran zu einem Zurück nur der Rebound soll noch eingestellt werden.

Der Luftdruck war bei mir allerdings nicht stimmig. Nachdem ich so lange Druck abgelassen hatte bis ich die gewünschten 30% Sag hatte gleich mal der beliebte "Kellerwipptest" WOOOOOAAAA ist das erste was einem durch den Kopf schießt! Praktisch überhaupt kein losbrechen HAMMER. 

Okay Rebound eingestellt und raus los über den ersten Randstein   -   Hmm Mist hat sich aber nicht wirklich viel getan dachte ich! Okay die Verbesserung sollte ja auch mehr im Highspeed (HS) Bereich liegen und nen lockeren Randsteinroller trift ja mehr die Lowspeed (LS) Einstellung der Dämpfung.

Auf dem Trail habe ich den Dämpfer dann gleich mal über ne recht ruppige DH-Strecke gejagt. Joaaa  -  etwas besser aber meiner Meinung nach sicher nicht so viel besser dass es den Preis rechtfertigt einen gehenden Dämpfer einschicken zu müssen. Mein Tipp wenn euer Dämpfer defekt ist könnt ihr es euch überlegen aber einen funktionieren Dämpfer würde ich nicht nochmal einschicken! Die Verbesserung ist meiner Meinung nach so gering, dass man es nicht sofort bemerken würde wenn man unwissentlich den originalen Dämpfer wieder eingebaut bekommen würde.

Das geringe Losbrechmoment des Dämpfers merkt man auf dem Trail praktisch nicht, da die Schläge vom Untergrund diese geringen Kräfte locker übersteigen. Der Wechsel von einem Fox DHX auf einen BOS Sexytoy merkt man auf jeden Fall deutlich extremer als den Unterschied getuned ungetuned.  Vergleich soll natürlich nur zur Verdeutlichung dienen. Meine Aussagen passen immer nur im Bezug Dämpfer zu LP Spicy in anderen Hinterbauten kann sich das auch anders bemerkbar machen.

Der Dämpfer neigt durch das geringere Losbrechmoment bei abgeschalteten Proprdal deutlich zu mehr wippen. Was aber nichts macht, da ich PP ehr immer hoch komplett zu drehe als quasi "Lockout" und runter immer ganz offen fahre.

Also mein Tip lasst es besser!!!
Ich fahre recht hart mit meinem Spicy und nutze es als Minni-DHler für FR touren auch mal größere Sprünge und  maximal 2 Meter Drops.

Anbei ein Foto der Ausgebauten original FOX Druckstufeneinheit. 
Gruß Oli


----------



## -=DasBo=- (28. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute...

ich grab den thread mal wieder aus, da ja ne weile sich hier nichts mehr getan hat...

gibts hier welche die wie leithuhn ihr spicy auf nen 222mm umgebaut haben...? wenn ja erfahrungen...!?

@leithuhn...
wie sind deine erfahrungen bis jetzt mit der rs und dem roco...?
irgendwelche grossen unterschiede zu geometrie veränderung bemerkt zum standart setup...?

gruss DasBo...


----------



## Burkhard (4. August 2011)

Hi,

die Lösung Eures Themas ist ein 216x70mm Dämpfer!!
Dadurch ändert sich die Geo nicht und der Hinterbau hat 10% mehr Federweg, d.h. mindestens 21% mehr Reserve bei gleicher Federhärte oder man wähl eine weichere Stahlfeder!!

Hab's so bei meinem Trek Scratch gemacht, hat original auch einen 216x63mm Stahlfederdämpfer, jetzt 216x70mm

Gruss Burkhard





leithuhn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> verstreut in manchen Threads findet man immer wieder Bilder von Spicy's die mit Coil (Stahlfeder) Dämpfern gepimpt wurden.  Ich würde hier gerne ein paar Erfahrungen und Bilder zu dem Thema sammeln.
> 
> ...


----------



## gondelfahrer (5. August 2011)

Burkhard schrieb:


> die Lösung Eures Themas ist ein 216x70mm Dämpfer!!
> ...
> Hab's so bei meinem Trek Scratch gemacht, hat original auch einen 216x63mm Stahlfederdämpfer, jetzt 216x70mm



Was ist denn das für ein Dämpfer? 216x70mm? Stahlfeder?


----------

